# best 23 inches led monitor in price of 10k to 13k



## gaurav_div (May 1, 2012)

hello friends
 i want to buy led monitor 23 inches in the range of 10k to 13 k....which is the best led monitor i have ati 4890 graphics card and amd phenom 2 core processor and 4 gb ram and definately i want to play games and so therefore i want led monitor that is best for games please help me out


----------



## rajnusker (May 2, 2012)

Asus VS247H?


----------



## Darth Vader (May 2, 2012)

Asus VS247H
Asus VS247H has Ghosting time of 26ms and not recommended for Gaming.

Samsung S23A350H/S23B370H, OR Asus ML238H FTW.


----------

